# HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!



## nononono (Dec 31, 2018)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!!!*



*




*



*Just Remember ALL You Democrats ....Yes YOU !!!!!*
*That means YOU Robert Mueller. ( Oh Yes YOU are a Dem. )*
*That means YOU Hillary Rodham Clinton.*


*Jan 1, 2019 EO # 12473 is in effect !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

nononono said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy New Year.


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2018)

*Oh that Poor Poor " Creepy Porn Star Lawyer ".....*

*Even he needs to have a Happier New Year in 2019 !*

*He's having a " Twitter " meltdown at the present time.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2018)

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/DJSTORMTROOPER/videos/1256768147689761/&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="372" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>


HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------

